# Help with fish and plants to add



## Mississaugafish35 (May 8, 2019)

Hi everyone I just finished this aquascape and I am having a hard time chosing what fish to add and what plants. My aquarium is the cobalt microvue 30 kit. Thanks for your help


----------



## coyote (Feb 12, 2019)

Hi! Did you finish the process? How is it looking now?


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

Angelfish like a vertically-oriented aquarium with tall rocks, so they'd do well in there. 30 g is around the minimum for them.


----------

